# 1968 GTO Tire upgrade Question



## Lukeduk1980 (Jun 22, 2009)

I want to convert my 14 inch wheels to a 15 in upgrade. Any idea of a tire and rim to use that would not run when going over bumps or anything but would be able to handle good traction? Thanks

Lucas:shutme


----------



## Silver69GTO (May 25, 2009)

I have a '69 that runs 235/60-15 on the front and 255/60-15 on the rear.
The front wheels are 15X7 Cragar Street Lite and the rears are 15X8 of the same.
My GTO does have 1" drop springs on the front and brand new stock height springs on the rear to give it a slightly over 1" rake.
My rear tires will rub turning corners with 4 to 5 people in the car but I rarely have that many people in it.
If you want the same size tire all around, run 15X7 wheels with either 235 or 245/60-15 tires.
I had a '70 GTO with 15X7 Ralleys and 235/60-15 tires. They looked right and never rubbed.
Good luck.
Her is a pic before I tore the car down for paint.


----------

